# Are bagels ok?



## BirdyBirdMan (May 15, 2003)

?


----------



## sara (May 15, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2003)

okay for what?

and what kind of Bagel?


----------



## BirdyBirdMan (May 15, 2003)

i have a everything bagel w/ cream cheese for breakfast everyday. should i stop?


----------



## TJohn (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> okay for what?



You could dress one up to look like a donut 

TJ


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2003)

damn, are you vague.

what are your goals?

what kind of bagel?


----------



## BirdyBirdMan (May 15, 2003)

See I am on an olympic weightlifting program so I don't exactly get huge and cut up like bodybuilders, but im just trying to get to that as much as possible. I want to bring my muscles out a bit more.

I usually have an "everything" bagel.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 15, 2003)

Alot of it is going to depend on what the rest of your eating looks like. As well as if you work out before or after breakfast.


----------



## RoCk79 (May 15, 2003)

I used to work at a bagel shop, and this huge mofo (bodybuilder) would come in everyday and get 1 plain bagel sandwich with just turkey, extra turkey, and onions, and two raisin cinnamon bagels with just very little butter on it, and he would eat it all.  I dont remember if it was his preworkout meal or it if was his after workout meal.  He seemed to be able to eat that every day and still look huge.  I guess it's just what you are trying to reach in terms of goals.


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

Don't know what your goals are but a bit of an FYI - Bagels (no matter how yummy) are probably the worst bread product you could eat.  They are one of the highest on the GI.  If you want to put on fat then hey eat all you want.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2003)

If you are seriusly on an olympic lifting diet then and trying to put on MASS at any cost (ie there will be fat gain) then eat the bagel but that is a small breakfast for someone trying to follow an olympic lifting diet.  I would throw a bunch of protein in there also.


----------



## BirdyBirdMan (May 15, 2003)

I don't want to put on any fat at all. This is for basketball/football by the way. I want purely gains in muscle (I know you don't get tons of that with olympic weightlifting, but i want to get as much as i can). Plus I am doing some auxillary side stuff.


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

Then if you don't want to put on any fat then I would learn to get rid of the bagel for breakfast and start having some eggs and oatmeal.


----------



## DaMayor (May 16, 2003)

Bagels are baaaaaaad.


----------



## ZECH (May 16, 2003)

Your only gonna put on fat if you exceed a certain number of calories!


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

bagels are ok with me.....i love bagels.....bagels are good for packin on the pounds if thats what your after


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

I eat  4 - 6  untoasted, undressed bagels
every morning to help maintain weight
as I have a superfast metabolism

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

your effin joking me....your so joking.


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

Gotcha

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2003)

oh god....i was gonna pm you and get your diet plan...i thought maybe you were a subway diet type marketing plan but only for bagels.


----------



## sawheet (May 17, 2003)

MMM a warm bagel with p/b on it, have to be carefull because the p/b melts down the hole, and bamm all over your sunday best.


----------



## DIVINITUS (May 17, 2003)

Bagels are for babies.  Try 8-10 Pop-Tarts every morning...the cornerstone to every nutritious breakfast!!!   *lol*


----------



## sara (May 17, 2003)

oatmeal is my bestfriend! (even though I can only have it twice a week)


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2003)

pb and bagels mmmmmmmm. i love licking the dripping hot pb from the center...fav part...smoked salmon cream cheese on a toasted bagel is soooooo good.


----------



## DFINEST (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DIVINITUS *_
> Bagels are for babies.  Try 8-10 Pop-Tarts every morning...the cornerstone to every nutritious breakfast!!!   *lol*



Now that's what I'm talking about,
Nothing beats a fruit filled Pop Tart,
Toasted or Untoasted, it is the breakfast of 
Champions (champion junkeaters)

They're sooo good though

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------

